# 1994 Sunny, (N14), 1.6 16v rough idling.



## adrianxw (May 5, 2008)

I have a Nissan Sunny 1994, 5 door with a 1.6 16 valve engine, 170,000km on the clock. In other parts of the world this may be called a Pulsar or Sentra, it is an N14.

It is not "serviced" as such, but I have had the oil changed, (and the filter of course), at the end of October when it was in to have a part of the pipe replaced, (the pipe that takes the burnt gas from the engine to the back of the car).

It has been very reliable for years, but about a month ago, I rolled up to a red light and the engine, instead of slowing to idle, slowed to a stop. It started first time and was fine. I thought little of it.

Over the next few weeks, it has done this several times, as much as 2-3 times a day. When it is idling, it seems to be doing so un-evenly. I have, on advice from a colleague, changed the airfilter, (easy), and the sparking plugs, (reasonably easy - needed a special narrow plug spanner), the removed plugs looked very clean. This has not made things better, (or worse).

Are there any other easy things I can look at that might help? I have only very basic tools, but will try things if they seem within my capabilities. If I take it to a workshop in Denmark, the charge for walking through the door would make most people faint.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

try to clean the IACV
here is a thread with info about it. Rather easy all u need is a 10mm socket and some carb cleaner.
http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/80366-ga16de-not-starting-long-2.html


----------

